# Niner e-bike 2021?



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone know if Niner will have a e-bike for 2021?


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

tom tom said:


> Anyone know if Niner will have a e-bike for 2021?


If they want to increase sales, they will. Let's face it, ebikes are the current growth market. Mtb purists can go on about ebikes being motorcycles, but if these so called "motorcycles" save the brand they like and buy, can they bite their tongue and look the other way?

Or will the non-ebike brand go the way of the "no disk brake" brand for road bikes?


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

tom tom said:


> Anyone know if Niner will have a e-bike for 2021?


But what could Niner possibly innovate like they did with 29 wheels back in the day? Either get to the drawing boards - or perhaps they can license and rebrand a Euro brand to sell to their customer base.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Jack7782 said:


> But what could Niner possibly innovate like they did with 29 wheels back in the day? Either get to the drawing boards - or perhaps they can license and rebrand a Euro brand to sell to their customer base.


Interesting

there are some good Euro brands not avail in the US. I see some on EMTBs YouTube channel.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I think the trend will be for e-bikes to get lighter and lighter and have wheelbases that mirror their regular counterparts. That will largely be driven by smaller motors and smaller batteries though, so it may take 2-3 years for the technology to basically shrink these batteries and motors with similar life and power. I'm sure Niner will jump on the wagon too. Currently, they do not stand out at all, and their glory days are well past them.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

I’m guessing Niner will come out with an ebike about the same time as huffy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Flyer said:


> I think the trend will be for e-bikes to get lighter and lighter and have wheelbases that mirror their regular counterparts. That will largely be driven by smaller motors and smaller batteries though, so it may take 2-3 years for the technology to basically shrink these batteries and motors with similar life and power. I'm sure Niner will jump on the wagon too. Currently, they do not stand out at all, and their glory days are well past them.


Agreed, Niners are dead in my area, my LBS sales have slumped for several years and no longer carry them.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Wondering how CVA's lower link will fit in with a motor taking up the usual spot for it.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

mbmb65 said:


> I'm guessing Niner will come out with an ebike about the same time as huffy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wanna bet?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

tom tom said:


> Wanna bet?


 Bet what?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

mbmb65 said:


> Bet what?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Five bucks......
That Niner will come out with an ebike before Huffy.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

tom tom said:


> Five bucks......
> That Niner will come out with an ebike before Huffy.


ut:

https://www.huffybikes.com/e-mountain-bike-e4889/


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

tom tom said:


> Five bucks......
> That Niner will come out with an ebike before Huffy.


Deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

tom tom said:


> Five bucks......
> That Niner will come out with an ebike before Huffy.


You can find me on Venmo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larsey (Jan 14, 2004)

Niner Rip/WFO 9E ad in the new Electric Bike Action magazine.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Seems like they may be having the same issues that Haibike is with the Flyon as it looks like they wanted to spring one the '19 model year?







Link leads no where just like the bike.....


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

https://ninerbikes.com/pages/e9-series


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Horst link

Mixed wheel size

I'm having trouble noticing any meaningful differentiation from the competition, that I'm wondering where the innovation's at. Released so close to Shimano's EP8 next gen motor launch date too (end of this month)...


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Varaxis said:


> Horst link
> 
> Mixed wheel size
> 
> I'm having trouble noticing any meaningful differentiation from the competition, that I'm wondering where the innovation's at. Released so close to Shimano's EP8 next gen motor launch date too (end of this month)...


From fc interview - "aluminum frame for compliant ride, heatsink for motor and acoustic damper"

That goes against conventional marketing wisdom - but food for thought


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I think it was smart to get in NOW when bike sales and e-bike sales are up around 300% and often, no bikes are to be found. The LEVO has sold out practically everywhere so it was smart of Niner to jump in with a bike (well two) that seems to be as good as anything else out there. They can update the bikes as they see smaller/lighter motors and batteries with longer life. If I had not bought my Pivot, the e-RIP would be a consideration at least.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

mbmb65 said:


> You can find me on Venmo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you need my paypal info??


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

tom tom said:


> Do you need my paypal info??


Um, did you not see the part about huffy having one out already?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

mbmb65 said:


> Um, did you not see the part about huffy having one out already?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

https://ninerbikes.com/pages/e9-series









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------

